# Fri 5-15 AL. Report



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Decided to roll the dice and head south in hopes on finding a little clear water on the out going tide. Fist stop 6-8 in vis. and no fish. Second stop2 fish 12" vis ( gettin better) Thrid stop was the charm about 18" to 24" and 6 more fish inthe first 20 yard stretch. Two more hours and 2 more fish and it was time to head to the hse. Average fish 1.5lb


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like persistence paid off for you. That would be a perfect catch for us. Bet dinner was good too! Nice! :clap:clap


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice flat fish :takephoto


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report! Looks like a good night!!!!!


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice fish...


----------

